# 2014 Tournament Spreadsheet



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

Here is my spreadsheet for the 2014 tournaments I could find to date. Feel free to post or pm me if you have one you want added and I will post an updated spreadsheet around the end of January. Hope it posts OK. It's an excel spreadsheet so hope it posts OK. I'll try to get an image posted later.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Awesome Bubbaette!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Very nice spread sheet! Love 2Cool! I will never forget the time, I waded next to you and you posted the flounder pics from the boat!


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

*Need Dates For:*
Broads with Rods
Lutes Marina Tournaments
Triangle Tail Chasers
Gulf Coast Redfish Tour
Texas Shootout Chorizo Tournaments
Babes on Baffin and Blue
Lone Star Kayak Series
Shallowsports Owners Tournament
Majek Owners Tournament
SCB Redfish Tournament
Woody's Powderpuff Tournament
Dargel Owners Tournament
Texas Trio Tournament
Tails & Tunes
Pasadena Police Tournament
Poco Bueno
Bastrop Bayou Tournament


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

Hopefully this image will work and you'll can read it.


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

Thanks for doing this Bubbette. Could you add the Cops Helping Kids Benefit Tournament. I sent you the info in a pm. I will get the date on Triangle Tailchasers to you.


----------



## TBL (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks Bubette. Please add the "Ice Tour" to the list. This is a 2 day slam with side pots in Port Mansfield on February 21,22


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

Poco Bueno is always 3rd weekend in July.
tournament dates 7/16 - 7/19.
fishing days 7/18 & 7/19.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

They have not announced the dates yet but, the Rusty Hook Drum Tourney is in March. Here is a link to last years.

http://www.rhfishing.org/index_files/Page1810.html


----------



## Jeff Atchley (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks for doing that!


----------



## OneMoreCast (Jan 7, 2014)

Shallowsport Owners Tourney is always the weekend before Memorial day. May 16-17 for 2014


----------



## Roughneck (Oct 18, 2006)

Is there a Gulf Coast Boat owners tourney this year?


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

OneMoreCast said:


> Shallowsport Owners Tourney is always the weekend before Memorial day. May 16-17 for 2014


Onemore, are you going to be there?


----------



## mmcclure9 (Dec 19, 2011)

saving for later


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

Trio is gorda is Jun 6-7.


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Texas Boys Outdoors Tourney last summer was a blast with a great turnout so we are doing 3 events this year with first stop on May 3rd in Galveston at West End Marina. Will post more info in a few weeks.


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

I think the Majek owners tournament is Aug. 9-10 
Same as last year, i'm trying to confirm that.
Its at the Roberts point park pavilion in Port Aransas


----------



## ReelAttitude (Nov 10, 2010)

2014 Schedule for Lutes Marine and RV's Tournament series...
May 3rd - First Tourney 
June 28th Chocolate Bayou FishBowl (Benefitting the Sarcoma Foundation) Does not go towards series.
August 9th - Second Tournament of the Series
September 6th - Third Tournament of the Series
October 4th - 2014 Invitational


----------



## texastailchasers (Aug 1, 2012)

*2014 Sunshine Kids Tournament*

Texas Tail Chasers 3rd Annual Charity Fishing Tournament will be held Saturday, September 27th 2014!

All proceeds will benefit the Sunshine Kids Foundation!

Anyone interested in sponsorship opportunities, let us know!!


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

Saltwater Boys 2nd annual Redfish benefit....May 3


----------



## bumfisherman (Sep 5, 2005)

Thank you very much for your efforts. What a great idea it was to put this spreadsheet together.


----------



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

Bubbaette said:


> *Need Dates For:*
> Broads with Rods
> Lutes Marina Tournaments
> Triangle Tail Chasers
> ...


*Lone Star Kayak Series dates for 2014 Tournament Dates: 4/19, 6/7, 8/16, and 10/4*

*Weigh-in will be at Louie's Bait Camp at 3510 Hwy 6, Hitchcock, TX, 77563*


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

After careful considerations, with Port Neches Riverfest and ROYBOY's Tourney on the 3rd as well, we will be pushing ours off to the 10th of May!!!!


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

2014 Rojo Classic
May 10, 2014
Port O'Connor, TX
www.rojoclassic.com

https://www.facebook.com/rojo.classic


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

Saltwater Boy(1) said:


> After careful considerations, with Port Neches Riverfest and ROYBOY's Tourney on the 3rd as well, we will be pushing ours off to the 10th of May!!!!


And rescheduled to the 24th  sent you the PM bubbaette

BTW Thank you so much for putting the time and effort into this!


----------



## RedfishBill (Jan 28, 2014)

ty


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Tournaments*



Bubbaette said:


> Here is my spreadsheet for the 2014 tournaments I could find to date. Feel free to post or pm me if you have one you want added and I will post an updated spreadsheet around the end of January. Hope it posts OK. It's an excel spreadsheet so hope it posts OK. I'll try to get an image posted later.


Thanks for putting this together again. There is a change if you can update and that is the first Galveston Redfish Series tournament has been moved up one weekend from April 26th to April 19th. Sal sent out an email on this a few days ago. Gater


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

Tournament Spreadsheet Rev. #2 (Feb. 13, 2014)


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

Here's the excel spreadsheet for anyone that needs to print it out.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 5, 2007)

*1st Annual Bethany Wines Fishing Tournament*

The 1st Annual Bethany Wines Fishing Tournament benefitting The Bethany Wines Memorial Schlorship Fund will be held on July 18 & 19. It will be held out of Rosscos Outdoor Store in Clute Tx. We will be presenting 2 schlprships to Brazoswood and 2 to Brazospprt High Schools starting this year and for years to come in Bethany's name. Bethany was my 12 year old daughter. She passed away 2/27/13 after a month long battle with a rare liver cancer. We are in the process of ironing out all the details at this time. We will post all the info along with a website in the next couple of weeks!!


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

Anyone have info on the 2014 pasadena police tournament? Tried to search here and on google but it was all old info.


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

Texas Billfish Championship June 25 - June 28
Freeport


----------



## highntight (Jan 24, 2011)

*TKM Memorial Tourney*

3rd Annual Travis Klynt Madden Memorial Scholarsip Tournament
Captain's meeting 7/11/14
Fishing weigh-in 7/12/14
All proceeds to Scholarships and other charitable orgs.
Fish inshore between the mouth of Colorado River to Mesquite Bay
Redfish, Trout, Stringer, Big Fish
Contact: Keith Madden (361)648-4268 or visit:
tkm8forever.com

Last year: 65 teams teams ~$9500 cash and over $12,000 prizes.


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

The S.A.L.T. Club in Sabine Pass has a memorial day tourney May 24-25 if you would like to add that.


----------



## OneMoreCast (Jan 7, 2014)

Shallowsport Owners Tourney is always the weekend before Memorial Day. This year it falls on May 17th


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

I wanted to let everyone know that Triangle Tailchasers will be having 5 tournaments this year. Our format has changed to a 3 redfish bag in all tourneys with a 90% payback. You can see all the info on our club on our Facebook page.
Tourney dates are as follows:
March 29
April 26
May 21
June 19
July 16

Hope to see some of the Houston/Galveston guys over here in Sabine.


----------



## onyourlimit (Jun 30, 2006)

The 42nd Annual Hall of Fame is May 24th through June 1st at the Galveston Yacht Basin. Info is here http://www.setsfa.com/Hall_Of_Fame_2013.php


----------



## Flash1 (Jul 10, 2009)

tokavi said:


> I wanted to let everyone know that Triangle Tailchasers will be having 5 tournaments this year. Our format has changed to a 3 redfish bag in all tourneys with a 90% payback. You can see all the info on our club on our Facebook page.
> Tourney dates are as follows:
> March 29
> April 26
> ...


Correction on this one...

March 29th
April 26th
June 21st
July 19th
August 16th

All information is now on our Triangle Tail Chasers Facebook page


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

Flash1 said:


> Correction on this one...
> 
> March 29th
> April 26th
> ...


Thanks for the correction. Sorry I messed up the dates.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Offshore Tournaments*

Here are some to add:


----------



## JamieMajekEubanks (Jun 24, 2013)

Majek Owner's Tournament is August 8 & 9th at Robert's Point Park in Port A! 
Always the 2nd weekend of August! 
www.majekownerstournament.com

Thanks!


----------

